
Struggling farmer who planned his own funeral - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-46644440
======
jelliclesfarm
So farmers kill themselves because of glut/over production? And debt.

What is wrong with this picture?

Why would anyone want to farm?

